# Blue Runners are not productive baits for bottom fishing



## cblaze (Jun 26, 2011)

Had a combination of blue runners, cigar minnows and sardines to use as bait. on a bottom trip last week. Minnows and sardines got bites almost immediately. Fish showed no interest in the Blue runners. Anyone have an idea why?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

We use them for big Ajs and kings. Haven't caught much else on them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Big Gags will inhale them as well.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

cblaze said:


> Had a combination of blue runners, cigar minnows and sardines to use as bait. on a bottom trip last week. Minnows and sardines got bites almost immediately. Fish showed no interest in the Blue runners. Anyone have an idea why?


Bottom fished out of my yak this weekend. All of the hardtails we had were eaten by kings, amberjacks, and we got rocked bya couple of grouper. 
Cut bonita, cigars, and ladyfish caught snapper and black sea bass. 

I would have killed for a couple more hardtails.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I've caught big grouper and A.J's on them and big snapper on smaller ones . They can make good cut bait as well as chum....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They are great bait for kings, ajs, grouper, tuna, wahoo, cobia, etc...Maybe they were too big for what you were fishing for??


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

And when people say "blue runner" in these parts they are referring to hardtail right? (Not the blue runner that far offshore folks run into that is supposedly very tasty to eat.... wish I could find some of those.)


Thanks.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

dangermon said:


> And when people say "blue runner" in these parts they are referring to hardtail right? (Not the blue runner that far offshore folks run into that is supposedly very tasty to eat.... wish I could find some of those.)
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, but the offshore fish you are thinking of is a rainbow runner.


----------

